# Chicago Peeps



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

listen up: if you're from chicago and love car audio, i am sadly moving and have a ton of stuff i do not want to move with me. i could sell it, but the market is ****e right now and i just wanna see some of my stuff go to good homes. i have some interesting stuff like MB Quart QAA amps (BNIB), Soundstream SS10R subs, JBL mids and tweeters, and more. basically, i am giving it away so long as you promise to actually use this ish. hit me up via pm 

i live near the U of C in hyde park. cheers.


----------



## e39 touring (Oct 19, 2012)

....?


----------

